# New "vintage" divers



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

My 40th in the summer and I think I'm going to treat myself to something that I would otherwise never consider price wise.

I love the look of vintage divers (also the original 50 fathoms look), especially the Longines Heritage Diver which is at the forefront.

Looking for suggestions (would also consider a Pilot (of which the Longines drops a nod)), only other thing of note at the moment is the Oris 65; please put forward your best suggestions (brand I also like / lust after include Sinn, Glycine, Hamilton & Tudor (but probably out of my price range new)... It doesn't have to be one of the big boys, I'd also consider boutique / micro / young companies or even promising kickstartetrs

I look forward to your input!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I have a Tudor Black Bay Steel. Nothing wrong with it, but, I honestly think if I had sat down and thought longer, I would have gone for this.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I have a Tudor Black Bay Steel. Nothing wrong with it, but, I honestly think if I had sat down and thought longer, I would have gone for this.


 On aesthetics alone, the oris really does it for me.


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Oris and Tudor (as mentioned above) look the business.

If you are thinking of something at a slightly lower price-point, how about the Christopher Ward C60 Vintage models? I have the 38mm version and really like the more subtle and less ostentatious matte bezel and smooth, matte dial (much nicer, IMO, than the wavy texture).

J


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> On aesthetics alone, the oris really does it for me.


 Yes, I ended up buying one of these to compensate.


----------



## Peacefrog (Nov 15, 2013)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, I ended up buying one of these to compensate.


 I can vouch for the quality of this watch.

The Steinhart Ocean one vintage is my daily wear. Sturdy and reliable.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jonesinamillion said:


> My 40th in the summer and I think I'm going to treat myself to something that I would otherwise never consider price wise.
> 
> I love the look of vintage divers (also the original 50 fathoms look), especially the Longines Heritage Diver which is at the forefront.
> 
> ...


 *Oris* 65 series is a winner IMHO, and I think anyone'd be a fool not to spring the extra dough for the old fashioned riveted bracelet they offer. I hear it's great quality. I'm amused that once again my favorite boutique brand, *MK II *(Pennsylvania) offered a new-old riveted bracelet on the LE forum project Kingston, then the open sales Nassau, and Oris followed suit with their version later, perhaps hearing the buzz about it. I love the 3-6-9 Oris 65, it hits all the right vintage notes with a wee bit of updating. I think *Omega*'s SM 300 retro model was a "me, too" reaction to Oris' success. (Also a great watch, though pricey.)

If you don't mind used, watch for Mk II Nassaus coming up for sale. The 3-6-9 Nassau had a gilt dial (sandblasted to a matte finish) and glazed dial, resulting in the same deep, dark black dial like the Kingston and newer Key West. The 3-6-9 Nassau initially had a red pip on the steel bezel index, then switched to a silver pip before production suspended. I love mine, it's a go-to daily wear when I don't know what to wear.

If you long for a Fifty Fathoms homage, Mk II is working on a second series of a Tournek-Rayville homage (a version of the Blancpain that never went past prototype stage for the US armed forces, IIRC), the Stingray. No telling when it will be open for pre-sales.

I like the idea of the *Steinhart* Ocean One Vintage, but think it has too much gold in the face. Their Ocean One Vintage Red was an older Submariner homage that was missing modern flourishes in favor of vintage appeal. Not sure if they still make it, you might pick one up used. I recall the older ones had flat sapphire crystals.

*Seiko* has been releasing some revisited models echoing classic 1960s models that seemed to make their name in diving circles. I don't recall the model numbers, but they have some classic divers that never went out of fashion. I think they have a new model that is a revisitation of the late 60s, early 70s model that Martin Sheen wore in Apocalypse Now.


----------



## Doolittle (Mar 4, 2017)

The workhorse. By far.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

The grey Oris 65









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

. 
*Seiko* has been releasing some revisited models echoing classic 1960s models that seemed to make their name in diving circles. I don't recall the model numbers, but they have some classic divers that never went out of fashion. I think they have a new model that is a revisitation of the late 60s, early 70s model that Martin Sheen wore in _Apocalypse Now_.

Almost! Martin sheen wore a 6105 on the film, they are yet to revisit this but you are right, they have revisited the 6217. 
For a £1000 you could go for a brand new one of these. 
https://www.jurawatches.co.uk/collections/seiko-watches/products/seiko-prospex-watch-diver-spb051

However I agree with the Oris suggestions. Stunning watches, I tried the Movember edition on recently and was blown away by the quality of it.

View attachment 12872


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I have the Longines and it's one of my favourites. Maybe the only watch that outshines it is my Alpina Heritage. Awesome dial which looks white in some light and silver in others.


----------



## yokel (Jul 30, 2017)

If a "pilot", for sensible money, interests you, you could consider a Stowa.




























Very well made. Robust ETA 2824-2 "top" movement as standard (other options possible). And, the design at least, stemming from the Luftwaffe B-Uhr of 1941, could be regarded as "vintage".


----------



## mitadoc (Sep 25, 2010)

Tudor and Longines are the finest ones amongst these.

They have the heritage and the cool look.

Unfortunately , Seiko lost its allure with the cheap reincarnation of the 62mas, IMHO.

Cheers

Dimi


----------



## Cyclops930 (Oct 20, 2017)

Tudor Blackbay is a stunner.  Just make sure you buy it on a bracelet.










Sent from my LG-H440n using Tapatalk


----------



## futuristfan (Sep 13, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> I have a Tudor Black Bay Steel. Nothing wrong with it, but, I honestly think if I had sat down and thought longer, I would have gone for this.


 The Oris 65 - 7720 Is a fabulous watch the movement is an Oris calibre 733 base Sellita SW200 I believe it is a watch that looks good on almost any kind of strap. I had the joy of trying one in an Oris AD locally but much like you bought something else a Seamaster 2531.80 second hand wish I could have had both.

Bizarrely in a twist of fate have gone off the SMP.


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

A couple of others with vintage vibe:


----------



## The Minute (Dec 24, 2017)




----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm liking the Evant Tropic right now which is a homage of the Breguet 1646. Not bad value at around £500 too.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Check out : https://28daysearlier.com

Dan Hodges, he built me a custom vintage diver with eta movement. You can make little tweeks and changes to suit or completely custom watch ftom scratch. Very nice guy to deal with.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Silly me, owning two Ollech & Wajs divers and not mentioning them. Great bargains, nice old fashioned styling and case size. The O&W M4 should be considered.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Craftycockney said:


> Check out : https://28daysearlier.com
> Dan Hodges, he built me a custom vintage diver with eta movement. You can make little tweeks and changes to suit or completely custom watch ftom scratch. Very nice guy to deal with.


I think one of these is going to be my first acquisition of the New Year...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

Some really lovely watches here. Great food for thought.

Thanks


----------



## Nigelp (Jan 28, 2015)

LLD is lovely I had one for a while but its massive given the lugs...and this is the first time i've admitted this I didn't loose the box. I used it to stand on to reach onto the top shelf in the garage and it fell apart...believe it or not when the lld chrome plate came off the one underneath was for a heritage...


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> I'm liking the Evant Tropic right now which is a homage of the Breguet 1646. Not bad value at around £500 too.












Not too far off either. I think they're all sold though.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

WRENCH said:


> Not too far off either. I think they're all sold though.


Ye they are all gone I asked Dan about the Breguet style one... I think Evant still have the bronze version for sale Wrench

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

No there all gone

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

There is one on EBay for £550 and £85 postage...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

The more I look at the Sinn 104 the more I like it, its got everything going for it!

Keep the suggestions coming folks, fantastic suggestions & knowledge on here!


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Rob.B said:


> Ye they are all gone I asked Dan about the Breguet style one... I think Evant still have the bronze version for sale Wrench
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro
> 
> ...


 2018 I will saving up for my next D Hodge watch!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Craftycockney said:


> 2018 I will saving up for my next D Hodge watch!


I'm gonna go down and pick mine up in person. Only about 1 and half hours from me... My car needs a run out and it loves them roads round the Lake District...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## wrenny1969 (Jun 24, 2008)

JYC by David Wren, on Flickr



wrenny1969 said:


> JYC by David Wren, on Flickr


 Happy New Year


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

^ He's about as vintage as you can get. :thumbsup:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Breitling Super Ocean Heritage


----------



## gavbaz (Nov 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> The more I look at the Sinn 104 the more I like it, its got everything going for it!
> 
> Keep the suggestions coming folks, fantastic suggestions & knowledge on here!


Had one of these. Stunning watch, great build quality, on budget and good resale values!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Keep the suggestions coming folks, fantastic suggestions & knowledge on here!


----------



## GASHEAD (Aug 27, 2009)

I had a Sinn 104 - undoubtedly a great-looking quality watch but in the end it lacked a little something for me (perhaps a little sterile?) so I flipped it.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

WRENCH said:


>


 The Raven homage to the 6538 "Big crown" was a beauty. I rather wish I'd gotten one in retrospect, I was waiting for my Mk II Kingston which is stunning (its truly gilt dial being one factor), but the crew at Raven put above-average effort and thought into their model.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

a little bump for any other suggestions... I'm struggling to get away from the sinn!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I've just ordered one of these £635 off EBay









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

I tried the Oris 65 on when I was in Glasgow last week I wasn't impressed with it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Rob.B said:


> I've just ordered one of these £635 off EBay
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 not "vintage" enough for my liking ( I know its almost a contradiction but its the look i'm after); lovely thing though!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

They are the modern interpretation of the Seiko 62MAS released with the SLA 017 last year I'm going to mine and get rid of the monster hands... I've just missed out on this







Original 6217 62MAS
Been watching it for a week and my buddy rang and I missed the end by 2 minutes... It went for a song as well I'm gutted...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

I got this one last month








Really impressed with it...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Rob.B said:


> I got this one last month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love that. Is the dial glossy?

What caught my eye was its very clear pedigree as a Rolex 6200 homage: bezel without minute marks, 3-6-9 dial, big crown(?),... and aren't you anti-homage?  No matter, I've seen this brand before and admire them.


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

Chromejob said:


> I love that. Is the dial glossy?
> 
> What caught my eye was its very clear pedigree as a Rolex 6200 homage: bezel without minute marks, 3-6-9 dial, big crown(?),... and aren't you anti-homage?  No matter, I've seen this brand before and admire them.


 Im not anti homage... Im anti cheap chinese [email protected] masquerading as something else... i think its just the way the light is catching the dial... Ye I love it also its #2 of 3 and handbuilt... A bit of love and care went into the making of it...


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Tried the longines on today, whilst it is a VERY nice watch I found it generally too shiny, its off my list  (on a bracelet at least)


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Rob.B said:


> Im not anti homage... Im anti cheap chinese [email protected] masquerading as something else... i think its just the way the light is catching the dial... Ye I love it also its #2 of 3 and handbuilt... A bit of love and care went into the making of it...


 Just spent a while reading his blog and looking at his past offerings. Some lovely stuff. :notworthy: Reminds me of @Roy's watches from NOS cases and parts, all hand assembled and calibrated for his appreciative customers :rltrlt: . I'm a fan now....

@Jonesinamillion you ought'a take a look at Helson, they have some really nice vintage style watches. Borealis also does some nice vintage-inspired designs, in the last couple of years they offered some 6538-like models that made me drool (but I already have a outstanding 6538 homage, so...).


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Just spent a while reading his blog and looking at his past offerings. Some lovely stuff. :notworthy: Reminds me of @Roy's watches from NOS cases and parts, all hand assembled and calibrated for his appreciative customers :rltrlt: . I'm a fan now....
> 
> @Jonesinamillion you ought'a take a look at Helson, they have some really nice vintage style watches. Borealis also does some nice vintage-inspired designs, in the last couple of years they offered some 6538-like models that made me drool (but I already have a outstanding 6538 homage, so...).


 been looking at the helson website (again), its sneaking up my list!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Say **** it and get one of these on interest free ..... these are absolutely lush... and the new ones have a new movement developed in collaboration with Tudor.....


 Looked at these too; simply stunning but WAY WAY WAY over budget..... but I am only 40 once :swoon:


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Looked at these too; simply stunning but WAY WAY WAY over budget..... but I am only 40 once :swoon:


 Well, depending upon your finances, some level of financing (asking about zero or very very low interest financing) with some degree of % down (e.g. 20% down and financing 80%, 50% down 50% financed) could work out. Some retailers are offering 0% financing if the balance is paid off in x months, based on the reality that many people do not reliably make monthly payments to pay off within the term, then get zapped with back interest over the term of the free promotion so the finance company wins the bet. House wins!

I've bought 4-5 high dollar items (gas grill, microwave oven, fridge, automatic dishwasher) using these promotional deals, and paid off the item in 12 or 18 months with absolutely no finance charges. Just have to do a little computation in Excel or similar, then set up automagic payments from my bank (or the card issuer), then sit back and enjoy the purchase. C'est simple.

Once, I had a deal where the regular monthly payment to pay off was $x, so I scheduled routine payments of $x+y for a round number, but the issuer's "minimum payment" was $z and got hit with a fee. I called, explained, got the fee reversed, and the minimum payment revised. It was an 18 month promotion but their minimum payment would've had me paid off in 14 months. Stoopid.

And yes, as Jonny has pointed out, some of the microbrands and reputable big boys will provide a watch that will, with proper care, last decades. (But then, so do most Seikos, so....  )


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Chromejob said:


> Well, depending upon your finances, some level of financing (asking about zero or very very low interest financing) with some degree of % down (e.g. 20% down and financing 80%, 50% down 50% financed) could work out. Some retailers are offering 0% financing if the balance is paid off in x months, based on the reality that many people do not reliably make monthly payments to pay off within the term, then get zapped with back interest over the term of the free promotion so the finance company wins the bet. House wins!
> 
> I've bought 4-5 high dollar items (gas grill, microwave oven, fridge, automatic dishwasher) using these promotional deals, and paid off the item in 12 or 18 months with absolutely no finance charges. Just have to do a little computation in Excel or similar, then set up automagic payments from my bank (or the card issuer), then sit back and enjoy the purchase. C'est simple.
> 
> ...





JonnyOldBoy said:


> There is no such thing as WAY WAY WAY over budget..... and YES you are only 40 once..... and that will be on your wrist when you are 50 and still look pristine. Or you could spend twice as much on a second hand french car that in 10 years will be recycled into cans for baked beans... :thumbsup:


 I wont be financing it.

I had an idea in my head that I could justify £1k for a watch, a one off special purchase, I could possibly justify £1.5k but certainly no more.

IF the Breitling came in budget its a no brainer but almost £4k for a watch, NOPE!

I fully appreciate worth, value, longevity and i'm not afraid of spending my hard earned but £1k for a watch still makes me wince! Everything has a ceiling.

I generally tend to lean towards the smaller brands, ideally something that wont typically be found on the highstreet or worn by most.

The rado (what's not to like!) , Sinn (too mainstream and maybe a bit more modern looking?) , Oris (stretching the budget?), Tudor (over budget) and helson (too cheap?)... could bulk up on a mesh, bracelet, leather & custom strap) are leading the way.

Will also consider contacting H2O but big ££££s


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

H20 tank on resale... I lusted after one and when I got one It never really floated my boat...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

I wish my watches went up the rate my car has...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> you get them for £3k.... and they are worth £1.5K after 10 years.... Buy a Citroen for £3k and 10 years later it is worth nothing and has cost you probably another £3k....


 I'll stick to my Skoda :biggrin:

Which facilitates every penny I earn!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> which , sharing engineering with VW and Seat is certainly a wise choice of automobile..... :thumbs_up:


 I'll tell her you said so :clap:


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

My German engineering...lol









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Rob.B said:


> My German engineering...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 looks like you've adjusted the horizontal width of the photo... same could be said for mine!


----------



## Rob.B (Nov 3, 2017)

That's my little runabout I love it...lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

a little off spec but stunning nevertheless...


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> a little off spec but stunning nevertheless...


 I love this watch. It's not normally the type of watch I would go for but this has something that screams buy me. Unfortunately it wont be soon, it's on my hit list and I'll be saving up.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

@Jonesinamillion Very reasonable, we all have our value spectrums. Perhaps start using WatchRecon to watch for forum sales of pre-owned watches in models you like, some may be nearly BNIB that the buyer just wasn't jazzed enough. See what they go for to other WIS. You could pick up a watch in the upper limits of your budget for less, and thereby get a grail and save a little dough.

OOOh :toot: that ChronOris is a beaut. More a Rally watch than Diver, but ... yum!


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Oris are fabulous.... however, compared to Tudor , they wear heavier and flatter. So trying on often makes the decision almost instant. Tudor for me at the moment offer the very best in their price bracket for heritage divers and the BB heritage diver is actually a homage to two of their older watches combined..... For me I would head to Tudor ( And this is someone who has owned several Longines so is clearly a fan , and almost bought an Oris..... ) :thumbsup:


 Hi there JonnyOldBoy.

I can vouch for the quality of both the brands you mention. I own an Oris Aquis small second, and a Tudor BB Heritage S&G both are absolutely outstanding watches although very different. If looking at the Tudor you would be hard pressed to get discounts but as you have said in the past some AD's offer quite good discounts on the Oris range. That Oris Oris 65 - 7720 is a fine looking watch though. :thumbsup:


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> Say **** it and get one of these on interest free ..... these are absolutely lush... and the new ones have a new movement developed in collaboration with Tudor.....


 Yes your absolutely correct. I was undecided briefly for a minute or two and looked at the Superocean II 46 in blue on a bracelet at the same time as the Tudor BB Heritage S&G. Went for the Tudor in the end.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

Jonesinamillion said:


> I wont be financing it.
> 
> I had an idea in my head that I could justify £1k for a watch, a one off special purchase, I could possibly justify £1.5k but certainly no more.
> 
> ...


 Looking at what you have said there. I'd be tempted to go into an Oris dealer and try and haggle. I got 250 quid of my Oris in Goldsmiths without to much effort.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I told you not to wash it with hot water ........ :biggrin:


----------



## JIMMYNo1 (Oct 14, 2016)

JonnyOldBoy said:


> you get them for £3k.... and they are worth £1.5K after 10 years.... Buy a Citroen for £3k and 10 years later it is worth nothing and has cost you probably another £3k....


 Swiss watches direct do the B20 on a strap option for £2700. That's a spanking deal if ever there was one. Problem is there is strong competion and if the OP is adamant the Max budget is £1500 then for me I'd go with the ORIS 65.



Jonesinamillion said:


> a little off spec but stunning nevertheless...


 never seen this before, reminds me of a Omega Chronostop. Very 70's inspired piece.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Yes, I ended up buying one of these to compensate.


I'm tempted......

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

owain1 said:


> I'm tempted......
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Falls into the homage category.

If you're ok with that then its well made, and very accurate.


----------



## owain1 (Oct 13, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> Falls into the homage category.
> If you're ok with that then its well made, and very accurate.


I don't really care about the homage tag, it's a reputable maker with their name on the dial and I don't have the type of money for an original 50s one and in all honesty this is probably made better, metallurgical techniques have moved on, the only thing stopping me is I want to buy this and it's £500 out of my pot lol










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

owain1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


 Why did you show me that ? :laughing2dw:


----------



## stolid (Aug 21, 2009)

stolid said:


> __
> https://flic.kr/p/25517124838


 They have a couple of these at Gatport Airwick.

The small size on bracelet is super-nice, the larger size is more dinner-plate.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

a little bump as i'm about to push the button on a D Hodge 2824f, simply love the Blancpan styling https://28daysearlier.com/2017/10/08/the-dhodge-2824f-a-one-off-glimpse-into-time/

Is there anything else I should consider?

Helson Skindiver is the only other obvios choice that I'm aware of....


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> a little bump as i'm about to push the button on a D Hodge 2824f, simply love the Blancpan styling https://28daysearlier.com/2017/10/08/the-dhodge-2824f-a-one-off-glimpse-into-time/
> 
> Is there anything else I should consider?
> 
> Helson Skindiver is the only other obvios choice that I'm aware of....


 I think you know what you really want.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

WRENCH said:


> I think you know what you really want.


 It is a rediculously good looking watch isn't it!


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Jonesinamillion said:


> It is a rediculously good looking watch isn't it!


 For the money, yes !


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

It's clear you like it, so buy it

But as you did ask for anything else then how about this? Cheaper, more distinct and I was very impressed with my G.Gerlach

http://gerlach.org.pl/submarine.html


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

2824F ordered, not touching it 'till mid august but it'll take a few weeks to land anyway :clap:


----------

